# The Black Pearl - Custom Mini Chimera with SST-90, Blu Ray Laser, 16Gb and Nightlight



## mash.m (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

i have now finished my custom mini chimera. here is the old thread where i start my tests with the sst-90inside the body: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/253896

i get a raw body from brian so i done my own work on it:







Some technical Details:

Carbon cover
powder coated body
selfgrindet ucl lens

D2Flex PWM Driver from George
1000mA/h Lipoly Battery (need some work on the body to fit)
SST-90 with highest available bin (i am waiting for some neutral whites)
Blu Ray Laser ?mW (i ordered a green one from DX but they delivered me a Blue Ray laser so i put this in)
Micro-SD Card reader (also from dx) with a 16GByte Card as piggy-pack
2 on/off push bottons with permanent blue glowing led´s (i had them from broken fujitsu notbook docking stations)
2 red osram rebel on the side of the sst-90 also permanent glowing
2 blue trits on the right and left side

current for the permanent glowing of the push bottons and the rebells are 800µA













The light draws 3 amps at the highest mode. it will get hot after 30 seconds. in mode 5 from 8 it draw 1200mA and will be able to run continious without getting to hot - also extreme bright.

i never build such a light again. it was a hard work and very complex cause the space inside is very limited for all the electronics and the buttons.

markus


----------



## generallobster (Jan 21, 2010)

one of the coolest things I have seen here.:twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy crap!  That looks awesome!

I gotta tell ya, my resistance to flat lights is starting to weaken...if only there were a way to protect the buttons from accidental pressing, though...


----------



## Th232 (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn!

Very impressive, and I can definitely see why you wouldn't want to make another.

Any chance of seeing what the internals look like? Although I can fully understand if you don't even want to open it.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 21, 2010)

That is just awesome, you definitely have some skills.

So will this be your EDC? 
Makes me wonder what other cool stuff you have made?


----------



## mash.m (Jan 21, 2010)

the sst-90 is locked via the d2flex superlock so you must press the button three times to start run. the laserpointer is not locked, but until now i see no problem with this.
maybe i add another led for the microsd card reader so i can see the activity, then i can take some pictures of the inside.

@THE_dAY
yes, this is my edc light i carry always with me. here you can see some other project i had done:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/search.php?searchid=4776855


markus


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 21, 2010)

OK, this thing is damn cool. I love it. Great work, Markus!

I assume the Li-Po recharges through the small port next to the card reader? Looks similar to a Motorola cell phone charging plug.


----------



## aurum (Jan 21, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing! Dont need to say anything else.

I wanted a Mini Chimera with money clip when they were first coming out but have never been able to get the ready's together.

Rob


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 21, 2010)

*I WANT ONE!!!!!*

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## spencer (Jan 21, 2010)

The port is a standard mini USB jack used in SO many things.


----------



## moviles (Jan 21, 2010)

awesome pocket gadget ,really nice , its beautyful 

and nice size too


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 21, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> *I WANT ONE!!!!!*
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:



Get it from the maker (Rob) here, sans the laser & SST-90 of course. :duh2:


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 22, 2010)

But I want one with a lazy beam and a essy tee ninety in it.


----------



## mash.m (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

two new pictures (my first tests with high dynamic range photos):











Markus


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm liking the HDR photos.

Great project! Sure looks like a lot of work.

Any, beamshots?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 28, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> But I want one with a lazy beam and a essy tee ninety in it.


 
PM Me, And we will talk :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2010)

That is totally bad, in a really good way!:devil: Absolutely amazing. Of course, I'm a sucker for anything carbon fiber.


----------



## fizzwinkus (Jan 28, 2010)

that is too awesome.
but sabrewolf will hit me if i change something again


----------



## wquiles (Jan 28, 2010)

That is totally wicked !!! 

Do you have pics of the inside?


----------

